# Hunting Alone



## nc hunter (Dec 31, 2006)

I had a few questions about hunting alone? I usually take the same friend every time I go hunting, but its gettin harder to get our schedules togther. I have an e-caller and also mouth calls. I think that when I go by myself I would take the e-caller though. Anyone that hunts with a partner and by theirselves, what are the differences between what you do while you are w/ someone else and by yourself? Such as how do you observe 360 degrees, specific setups, anything? Thanks.


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

I focus on the wind, I will face downwind, they will almost come in downwind everytime


----------



## nc hunter (Dec 31, 2006)

Yeah this is what Ive been noticing, so just mostly look downwind? I found a forum that someone said they set up upwind and set the call downwind from themselves? What do you think about this set up?


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

nchunter, read this post by R BUKER, I think this may clear up things for you a little about setups according to wind/approach areas. It makes alot of sense.

R Buker wrote:
I always picture a baseball diamond when I tell folks how to set up. Picture the cover where you think the coyote is as second base. Then, if the wind is blowing from first to third base, set up to call on the pitcher's mound. Watch second base but also toward 3rd, They almost always go down wind. Chances are good the coyote will leave cover on 2nd and swing downwind toward 3rd base to get your scent. Kill him before he gets to third. If the wind is blowing even at an angle toward 2nd base I don't hunt that stand. They'll bust ya every time.

Hope it helps.


----------



## nc hunter (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks Dogkillr yeah that makes it a little easier for slower people like myself.


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

yeah, just remember it also works if it's blowing from third to first, just opposite.


----------



## nc hunter (Dec 31, 2006)

Ok, so would you say that hunting the wind and being compleatly still are the two key points to hunting?


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

I would say that no matter how good your camoflaged or how good your calling is if that yote sees you or smells you before you see him your not going to see him. UNLESS ITS HIS BACKSIDE.


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

I say just go out there and give it a try, just remember some of the advice that was given to you, and have fun being outdoors. The more stands you put in the bigger the chance you will see coyotes


----------



## nc hunter (Dec 31, 2006)

Ok one last question.Most places I got to hunt are less than 500 ac. and most are closer to around 150 to 200 ac.'s. How many stands could I possibly make out of these. I would think that two stands are the most I could make of these plots?


----------



## nc hunter (Dec 31, 2006)

Also, do you think that here in NC that you can call coyotes all day or only morning and afternoon? Dont want to be wasting my time in mid-day?


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

Too answer you first question I believe you could only make one stand on a calm day. You gotta remember a coyote can hear very very well. In my opinion if you put in a 30 minute stand and nothing shows up, nothing is going to show up


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

I have about 20 spots to call so far, and out of those 20, there is only one I feel comfortable hunting alone. Just give it a break for a day and spend some "quality time" with your girlfriend. You'll be glad ya did :beer:


----------



## DOC.223 (Nov 25, 2006)

I hunt the foothills of the Sierra Mountains and higher up.. alone...95% of the time. It's kind of a thrill to feel the "rush" when animals show up and you see them...preferably... before they see you... I do make sure my wife or someone knows where I am hunting and when to expect me home... within a few miles and minutes... and I stick to my planned hunt no matter what...but I still like going it alone. It's like filing a flight plan from one airport to another. 
I also think out my hunt a bit more ..always being cautious for other animals (like big cats and bear) when I move into an area. (go slow) 
It's still kind of a challange and a "right of passage" when I make it out alive... and uninjured. I believe it is an accomplishment and it tests my nerve, skills, patients, courage, basically I feel a lot more "alive" with a little fear lurking in the back of my head. 
Hey, what's the worst thing that can happen...I could be the meal for a pack of coyotes?... I do make sure my transportation, rifle, and SAT cell phone, are all working..I carry a good first aid kit, salt.... and a recipe for cooking coyote...if I run out of jerky.... LOL


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

It's always safer to hunt with a partner, besides having an extra set of eyes and ears along. Also sombody to share the memories with is nice when you get older. 
DOC. 223, being from California I was just woundering if you ever heard of the California Varmint Callers Asso? It was a predator hunting club formed in California back in 1959 and had some of the finest predator callers in the country in it. 
I've done alot of predator hunting on the east side of the big mountians and into Nevada, great country.


----------



## DOC.223 (Nov 25, 2006)

Yes, that is a great group ...so I am told. They are still alive and calling to the best of my knowledge. I am not a joiner...so haven't been to a meeting. I hunt the eastern side, the western side and any side that has dogs. I have NEVER had so much fun hunting. I suppose I'll go to hell... for shooting Gods creatures...but in this case I do love the smell of coyote...it smells like.... accuracy! LOL


----------

